# Rabbit losing fur on front feet



## Roll farms (Dec 25, 2013)

My hubby noticed one of his buns has no hair on the tops of her front feet.  Back feet are fine, no hair loss anywhere else.
Skin is red / looks irritated, but not broken.
We've been treating the entire herd (20 or so) for ear mites w/ injected ivermectin, (they've had 3 rounds, 2wks apart, last round 2 wks ago) so it's probably not mites...?
Spots are not round, so I'm thinking it's probably not ringworm. 
The entire top of the foot just looks....bald and dark pink.

Just wondered if anyone else had seen anything like this...?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 25, 2013)

I have not seen this, do you think she could be having an allergic reaction?

Hope someone else can provide you with better information!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 25, 2013)

My ewe had this on her rear...figured it was from the fly spray I put on her one time. Her skin was peeling off. Maybe your rabbit touched his paw to his ear to scratch himself and got the medicine on his paw (or wherever you put it)?

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/ewe-with-bald-spot-on-butt.19678/


----------



## P.O. in MO (Dec 25, 2013)

Here is a question and answer I found on another website that is similar to your problem:
Hope you get it figured out, good luck.

Question:
We have a 2 1/2 year old domestic bunny that is now loosing its fur on its front feet. He eats a fortified rabbit food and has plenty of water. His cage is cleaned daily and we use bedding and litter. He is litter trained. He is not scratching and there are no sores or redness on his feet. The hair loss starts by the nails and is moving upward. I thought he might be pulling it off because he does not have sign of hair loss anywhere else. We do not have a vet in the area that sees rabbits. What might be the problem with him.

Aleda M Cheng, D.V.M., C.V.ABlank  
Dec 02, 2008
Common causes of alopecia(hair loss) in rabbits are fungal infections of the nails and feet, or mites. 

Since you don't have a exotic vet in the area, you could try an over the counter anti-fungal medication, such as monostat cream, or anti-athletes foot cream.  Apply this to the nails and nail beds as directed on the tube (once or twice daily).  Make sure your rabbit doesn't lick it off. 

If the problem is a parasitic infection, or mites even a non-exotic vet could perform a skin scraping or tape prep for diagnosis.  Different mites require different treatments.


----------

